# Pre-Season game #2 - Mavs vs Kings



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Mavs vs Kings*

Date: 10/12/06
Time: 7:30 central
Television: HD Net


*Probable Starters*

*Kings*




































Mike Bibby Kevin Martin Ron Artest Shareef Abdur-Rahim Brad Miller
*
Mavericks*




































Anthony Johnson Greg Buckner Austin Croshere Josh Howard Erick Dampier

*Key Reserves*  
*
Kings* 














*







*






























*Mavericks*  


















































*
Mavericks Key players to watch
* 

*J.J. Barea* 








JJ is a pass first point guard that will likely make the final cut for the Mavericks. He is currently averaging 8 points, 7 assists, and 4 rebounds per game in the preseason.
*
Maurice Ager* 








Maurice is the Mavericks first round draft choice, selected 28th in the draft. Maurice is a great shooter with great slashing abilites and good defense. He is currently averaging 11 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist, and 1 steal per game in the preseason.

*Injurys for the Mavs* 
Devin Harris - Hamstring
Jerry Stackhouse - Knee
Dirk Nowitzki - Foot
Jason Terry - Foot
*
Notes* 

Should be a good game, I know the Mavs will be playing the bench and trying to utizlize it, finding weaknesses and strengths. I hope Mo has a good game, same with JJ. I think he will make the cut. Pops didn't play much last game which kinda made me upset, hope that changes this game. 
​


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JJ Barea's insane. He has never played a game with this team before in his life, there is 0 chemistry to it right now - yet he can still manage to dish out 7 dimes. AJ as well, he had 5 in just the first half. Also, the Mavs injury report here says that only Devin is out tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> JJ Barea's insane. He has never played a game with this team before in his life, there is 0 chemistry to it right now - yet he can still manage to dish out 7 dimes. AJ as well, he had 5 in just the first half. Also, the Mavs injury report here says that only Devin is out tonight.


I think that Avery will rest Dirk as long as possible, doesn't make sense to risk anything right now if he's not in a good shape, he certainly can't be after the WC.

Where did Barrea play before ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Where did Barrea play before ?


Northeastern


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He has also been a stud internationally. 

...looking at the stats Bray posted, why the hell wasn't this guy drafted? His size can't be that much of a liability if he can average 20+points and dish out 8 assists (with a steal, low fouls, and a decent shooting percentage for someone his age).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> He has also been a stud internationally.
> 
> ...looking at the stats Bray posted, why the hell wasn't this guy drafted?


Teams look for potential SUPERSTARS with their draft picks... I came across couple mock drafts that had him in the high 2nd round, but that was about it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> JJ Barea's insane. He has never played a game with this team before in his life, there is 0 chemistry to it right now - yet he can still manage to dish out 7 dimes. AJ as well, he had 5 in just the first half. Also, the Mavs injury report here says that only Devin is out tonight.


 So should I update it, because I highly doubt we will play Dirk and Jet, also Stack wont play either...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> So should I update it, because I highly doubt we will play Dirk and Jet, also Stack wont play either...


Relevant article:



> *Avery, the rest is up to you*
> 
> *Sitting Nowitzki during preseason will help Mavs down the stretch*
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Pat is supposed to get alot of playing time tonight


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Games about to start...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

0-6 after 4 minutes


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Something's wrong when after 5 minutes our only 2 points are from Dampier.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Never mind, Howard banks one in!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Josh has already been T'ed up, we're getting killed 12-22, but Josh has 8 points, good start. As always.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavericks caught up nicely, still down but not by such a large margin.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What channel are you guys watching the game on?

I just discovered that on DirecTV, it's on channel 656...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We're listening on the radio. Better than nothing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What channel are you guys watching the game on?
> 
> I just discovered that on DirecTV, it's on channel 656...


Ed is just bragging about it...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Ed is just bragging about it...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavs down 58-44. Barea not playing much, Ager having a decent game...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Ed is just bragging about it...


No... i am far from bragging about it. I don't have HD, so I am not watching it on HD.net. In fact, I am actually watching a SAC broadcast... LOL

The commentators are all excited about the game... blah blah blah...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Did you guys read the article about Johnson doing a good joob defending Paul in the first preseason game?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... Diop puts the ball on the floor, takes it to the hoop, and was fouled.

This is a different side of Diop I haven't seen before.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We don't get games on TV until Tuesday.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What channel are you guys watching the game on?
> 
> I just discovered that on DirecTV, it's on channel 656...


tytytyt I can WATCH the game now


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Any idea what that would be on Dish?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dudess? Who is Ndudi Ebi??


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

NASTY pick by Francisco Garcia... wow


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ebi having a decent game, Barea played only 2 1/2 minutes and he's doing good too. Mo is playing great too. Diop has been a beast on defense.

Hey guys, let's try and get this 5 pages before the games over...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Dudess? Who is Ndudi Ebi??


 This guy


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

way too many turnovers


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

anyone else not decided about croshere?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Just a bad shooting night, that's all.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Just a bad shooting night, that's all.


 Word

Mo is playing great, DJ is playing great too.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lmao at that carls jr commercial. "now i let them smoke my sausage" :x


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Word
> 
> Mo is playing great, DJ is playing great too.


Ager looks good too.

I am quite surprised with his slashing abilities.

Bottom line: There is a reason why the bench players on Dallas are BENCH PLAYERS. They are no match for the starting squad on Kings.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> lmao at that carls jr commercial. "now i let them smoke my sausage" :x


LOL... It's kind of funny watching these commercials out of California.

Earlier they were showing some sort of a Monster Truck Destruction-Derby at the Arco Arena...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Did Buckner get injured?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Buckner got banged up and was pulled.

There wasn't much talk about it so I assume it wasn't serious.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ebi shot 50% from the floor with 10 points...

Is it just me, or the SAC actually played as a team, while the mavs played like..... Porland Trailblazers of last year. lol


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

-.- don't know, didn't watch the game.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ebi shot 50% from the floor with 10 points...
> 
> Is it just me, or the SAC actually played as a team, while the mavs played like..... Porland Trailblazers of last year. lol


not surprised I mean 4 of our guys from last year didn't play so it's not surprising they got wooped


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Dudess? Who is Ndudi Ebi??


First round draft pick of the Wolves a couple years back, they and the L basically gave up on the guy, he was waived last season and is trying to make a resurgence.

BTW, guys, I was listening to postgame interviews with Avery, he openly said that the Mavs were leaning towards Barea. Good news.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> First round draft pick of the Wolves a couple years back, they and the L basically gave up on the guy, he was waived last season and is trying to make a resurgence.
> 
> BTW, guys, I was listening to postgame interviews with Avery, he openly said that the Mavs were leaning towards Barea. Good news.


 Good, in less than 20 minutes he put up 7 points, 5 assits, and get this 2 steals! Played great, I'm sure he'll be the one to make the cut. Sorry Ebi!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> First round draft pick of the Wolves a couple years back, they and the L basically gave up on the guy, he was waived last season and is trying to make a resurgence.
> 
> BTW, guys, I was listening to postgame interviews with Avery, he openly said that the Mavs were leaning towards Barea. Good news.


Barea the PG right? that's bad news for Harris.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yea I think we really have a steal here with Barea, the guy plays great for a undraftee against NBA level guys.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Seed said:


> yea I think we really have a steal here with Barea, the guy plays great for a undraftee against NBA level guys.


 Another Marquis Daniels on our hands?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Barea the PG right? that's bad news for Harris.


 Nah man, Barea is a great player, but he's not as good as Harris. Harris could dish out 5-7 assits a game if he wanted too, its just that in the preseason we havent played much iso lately so Barea is taking advantage of that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Nah man, Barea is a great player, but he's not as good as Harris. Harris could dish out 5-7 assits a game if he wanted too, its just that in the preseason we havent played much iso lately so Barea is taking advantage of that.


and he is also very inconsistent. Avery benched Dampier so Diop can start, so you never know what he is thinking.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Good game guys. I really like Barea he looked really good in Vegas during the summer hope he sticks in the league. 

Later.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Guard impresses in Mavs' loss*

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

In a game that perpetuated the reputation that preseason basketball is bad, boring and not a very wise investment for fans, the Mavericks were desperate for a bright spot. 

Then, rookie Jose Barea stepped up and gave the Mavericks something to think about. 

The Puerto Rican guard has captured the coaching staff's fancy with the simple fact that he is a pure point guard. He has piled up a dozen assists in the first two preseason games, including five in 19 minutes in Thursday's deplorable 111-90 loss to Sacramento at American Airlines Center. 

"They didn't bring me in here to shoot the ball," said Barea, a 6-foot product of Northeastern University in Boston. "They have plenty of shooters here. They brought me here to create and make things happen. It's been a tremendous experience." 

Barea is battling point guard Darius Washington, shooter Pat Carroll and forward Ndudi Ebi for the 15th roster spot. Barea may be edging in front just by the way he's running the club. 

"He's a feisty little player," coach Avery Johnson said. 

That doesn't put him above the letter of the Mavericks' law. On the first possession when Barea was in the game, he allowed a wide-open jump shot by Kings' guard Mike Bibby. 

A few moments later, Barea was back on the bench. 

But he rebounded from that rough start, getting seven points and all of his assists in the second half. 

"This is what I've been fighting for all my life," Barea said. "It's been a dream to be here." 

Barea is a good friend of Carlos Arroyo, who plays for Orlando. He gave Barea some advice before he arrived in Mavericks' camp. 

"He just said to keep doing what I do and things would fall in place," Barea said. 

So far, he has, and they are. 

*Buckner to have MRI:*

Greg Buckner took a hard hit to his knee in the first quarter Thursday night. 

Buckner, who clipped knees with a Kings player, will have an MRI today as a precaution but does not expect to miss any preseason time. 

"It was one of those fluke things," he said. 

*Stackhouse has no worries:* The soreness in Jerry Stackhouse's knees that kept him out of his second preseason game Thursday night are nowhere near as severe as the pain that kept the 6-6 guard out for two months last season. 

"He's much better now compared to last year," Avery Johnson said. "If he was, hypothetically, a three out of 10 [last preseason], he's somewhere around seven now. We want to make sure he gets back to eight or nine. We think he's out of danger when he gets to that level." 

Stackhouse said his health is fine and referred all other comments to Johnson. 

Meanwhile, Dirk Nowitzki sat out his second exhibition and may stay behind when the team goes to Milwaukee Saturday night. 

Devin Harris, out with a strained left hamstring, said he was not concerned about the injury being a long-term problem. 

"If it was the playoffs, I'd be playing," Harris said. "But right now, there's no reason."


----------

